# Egg Prices?



## animale66 (Jun 16, 2015)

Apparently we're in an egg shortage nationwide... $3.33 a dozen at my local supermarket.  

Anyone else seeing stuff like this around?  Damn... and I thought eggs were the cheap protein... 

Guessing chicken will be just as high in the next few years.  Ugggg.


----------



## animale66 (Jun 17, 2015)

Guess it is nationwide - 
http://www.usnews.com/news/articles...ian-flu-outbreak-scrambles-us-food-industries


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yup Avian flu.....more fish time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ljenkinson78 (Jun 18, 2015)

I know.  It's cause of illnesses in chickens. That's what the butcher I go to said.

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## ssuueeez (Jun 20, 2015)

Eggs in Nova Scotia are normally around 3.99.. Can't wait for the prices to go up..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SUKS2BU (Jun 21, 2015)

Lucky for me my neighbors have chickens and are always giving me some for free......


----------



## ssuueeez (Jun 21, 2015)

That's great toennee, I plan on getting chickens next year.. Apparently they're easy to look after and good to have 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niki (Jun 21, 2015)

Chickens are great.  Mine turn spiders and scorpions, etc into eggs and poop, respectively.  Some even have personality.


----------



## tommy254 (Jun 23, 2015)

I buy eggs from the lady who keeps chicken in her yard. They are even more expensive than in the supermarket. But I believe they have more benefits for my health. I guess with the prices rising I will have to think about getting my own chicken.


----------



## louiedan8 (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh really? I don't have such problems because my parents grow chickens in the yard. So I even don't know how awful prices are there in the market. Unfortunately this year must be the last for them (they need more attention and time but my parents want to travel a lot and quit this activity) so I'll visit market soon.


----------



## BigJH (Jun 27, 2015)

Fuck yes ,I pissed me off when I pick up some the other day $5:99. 36 eggs. . Now $8:50 for 36 eggs ,here ..


----------



## JuliaFord (Sep 25, 2015)

I often eat boiled egg, it contains protein.


----------



## jas101 (Sep 25, 2015)

Free eggs from families farm.


----------



## sj313 (Oct 5, 2015)

animale66 said:


> Apparently we're in an egg shortage nationwide... $3.33 a dozen at my local supermarket.
> 
> Anyone else seeing stuff like this around?  Damn... and I thought eggs were the cheap protein...
> 
> Guessing chicken will be just as high in the next few years.  Ugggg.


Watch food, inc and farmpocalypse. Both on netflix. Then start shopping at local farmers markets. Not only is it better for you, but for your local economy as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 5, 2015)

animale66 said:


> Apparently we're in an egg shortage nationwide... $3.33 a dozen at my local supermarket.
> 
> Anyone else seeing stuff like this around?  Damn... and I thought eggs were the cheap protein...
> 
> Guessing chicken will be just as high in the next few years.  Ugggg.


I buy from a lady in my hometown (population 419) they're farm eggs for $2.00 a dozen if i buy 6 I get em for 1.50 each. Her price hasn't changed in the 2 years I've been buying from her. I use to have a guy who I would buy beef and chicken from too but he died last year. But it was nice when it was there.

babykong


----------



## sj313 (Oct 5, 2015)

seismicslayer said:


> I buy from a lady in my hometown (population 419) they're farm eggs for $2.00 a dozen if i buy 6 I get em for 1.50 each. Her price hasn't changed in the 2 years I've been buying from her. I use to have a guy who I would buy beef and chicken from too but he died last year. But it was nice when it was there.
> 
> babykong


Thats because outbreaks of avian flu, salmonella, e coli, etc all stem from major corporations. Look at every outbreak in the last 20-30 years. None of them come from local farms.

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## antelope07 (Oct 9, 2015)

Gigoo









Chicken (?6 million or $10 million)

Now, it's hard to get too angry with the annoyingly unpronounceable Gigoo. While most of her brothers, sisters, cousins and vague acquaintances are likely to find themselves covered in breadcrumbs and shovelled into the mouths of toddlers, this plucky hen found herself at the centre of publishing mogul Miles Blackwell's will once his wife died. Whether or not his wife died from severe pecking injuries is unknown.


----------



## harryroy168 (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah definitely it's too costly for us under $2.5 dozen is little bit good price


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 16, 2015)

can't afford eggs in the future..gosh..


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 17, 2015)

I go right to the egg farm 15 dozen extra large Grade AA $20.00.


----------

